# Brandon Backe Fishing Tourney Nov. 12



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Guides welcome. http://www.brandonbackefoundation.org


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Its the 11th not 12th


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Anyone fishing this event????


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

*"Off to the Races"*

Come on out and fish this tourney. I'll be manning the weighstation, well....my team and I will be there AGAIN. See ya there. Up here in Ft. Worth now. Dickies 500 Nascar Race Sunday Section 427, Row 19, Seat 4 See ya there too!!! Ed


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, had a huge turn-out last year and raised over 30K for shriners burns hospital. see you there



Cat O' Lies said:


> Anyone fishing this event????


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I hope the front comes throught early or a half day late!!! 20+ kt winds gonna make for an interesting day in the bay!!!


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Pre-register*

You can go to the office at Galveston Yacht Basin and register for the tournament, instead of mail in. I was also told there would be someone there early Saturday morning for registration. good luck.


----------

